

What considerations need to be made when creating an HTML/CSS framework? - geoco

Note: I posted this on StackOverflow, but this is obviously not a question that belongs there. I put it on Reddit in hopes to hear some good discussion, and I'd like to try here as well (I suck at getting online community traction and my RL social circles suck for these kinds of discussions). I hope you guys can help.<p>I've done a deep search for content explaining how to create your own HTML/CSS framework, and I haven't been very impressed. But there are already great frameworks such as Bootstrap and Foundation, you say. And I agree. But I want full control of my barebones kit with less fluff. Plus, I want the experience and clarity that comes with developing my own foundation.<p>After I failed to find meaningful tutorials on the subject, I decided to dive a little deeper into a few of the well-known frameworks. This was slightly educational, but not satisfying enough. I want more explanation. For example, what does CSS reset REALLY do? Oh, that's what.<p>So fair enough, as experienced as I once was with CSS, I've grown a little rusty and could use a refresher. Since there doesn't seem to be great documentation on building a custom framework from start to finish, I'll write one.<p>I'm partial to HTML5 and CSS3. I may even entertain SASS in the near-future, along with a few other kits. But first, I want to build a production-level barebones kit, and I'm wondering what your framework table of contents would consist of in your first build.<p>TL;DR: I want to create my first HTML/CSS barebones kit, and I want to know what your first framework included.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
elclanrs
Personally I don't use any of those frameworks, in my opinion they restrict
too much. I'm fine with SASS + Compass or Stylus + Nib plus a grid system,
typically The Semantic Grid which has versions for all common pre-processors.
Every project is different, I don't think there's a library that you can re-
use without looking too similar. I mean, look at most Bootstrap sites, you can
tell it's Bootstrap.

